
Scientists Breed Bacteria That Make Tiny High-Energy Carbon Rings - xkcd-sucks
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/04/10/21st-century-enzymes
======
titojankowski
I'm not familiar with "cyclic organic structures". The article says they're
hard for chemists to make and perhaps biology makes it easier -- but why are
they useful in the first place?

